# what to know/do w/ prego MM platy?



## Clarky35gal (Dec 27, 2012)

I inherited a freshwater tank that is in questionable condition. I usually have saltwater fish, hence no experience with freshwater fish especially not with breeding. Anyway, a little Micky Mouse Platy is not so little anymore, looks like she swallowed a ball... I placed her in a breeding box that I had laying around, 2+ weeks later still nothing. How long does it take and what other requirements do they have? What else should I know or do? Please walk me through this!


----------

